# Having trouble making flat grinds on my grinder.



## greasedbullet (May 5, 2013)

I have noticed that when I put wood for handles against my flat platten that my grinder will make the wood convex by either grinding the top, bottom, or both more than the center. I am pretty sure I am applying even pressure, and I have it so the belt is resting against the platten when the grinder is off. Am I doing something wrong, or do I just need to get better at grinding? Thanks for the help.


----------



## SpikeC (May 5, 2013)

The abrasive grabs the leading edge of the material and pulls it down.


----------



## greasedbullet (May 5, 2013)

So how can I combat this? Just practice?


----------



## Dave Martell (May 5, 2013)

I've never been able to use a belt grinder to the flatten the inside of wood scales as nice as I want them. I had to get a disc grinder for this task. This is a whole lot better (98% good to go) but still I find that I have to finish by hand to get them dead ass flat.


----------



## greasedbullet (May 5, 2013)

Thanks. That is exactly what I needed.


----------



## Burl Source (May 5, 2013)

greasedbullet said:


> So how can I combat this? Just practice?


..
....and *sharp belts*.
As soon as I notice my belt starting to dull I replace it.
A light touch with *sharp belts*, or a disc sander.


----------



## Squilliam (May 6, 2013)

I find the join bump in the abrasive belt causes excessive abrasion on the leading edge of whatever you're sanding. I haven't been able to over come it yet.


----------



## psfred (May 7, 2013)

A good hand plane will produce a nearly perfect surface. Of course, that's more tools, more sharpening, and another whole ball of wax!

A piece of adhesive sandpaper stuck down well to a flat surface will do a better job than a belt of any type, but it's slower.

Peter


----------

